# Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner have you tried it?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Through the years I have tried so many different shampoo's and conditioner's, I was frustrated by how they were, while I was at our dog boutique I noticed Bonnie had the brand Coat Handler. I remember years ago someone on SM sharing how much she loved it, so I thought it's worth the try. Yesterday was the second time I used it, I love how my girls coats feel and look. Maddie has a very fine and thin silk coat, that is very straight. Matilda has a thick cotton coat with wave around the ears.( her hair is thin right now) 
My girls coats look so nice. So soft, :wub: you dilute the shampoo and conditioner 15:1, it doesn't lather up a lot which I like. 
So for now I'm thrilled I found something that works for both girls.
Just thought I'd share my experience, have you tried it? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm looking into a better shampoo and conditioner for Daisy. I want to use up the bottle I have since it's not bad, but it doesn't seem to do anything for her cottony hair. I put very little coconut oil on her after her bath today and I'm going to see how that works for the time being. I can't order anything until after we move next week. She's been static-y recently. I might try this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph_L said:


> I'm looking into a better shampoo and conditioner for Daisy. I want to use up the bottle I have since it's not bad, but it doesn't seem to do anything for her cottony hair. I put very little coconut oil on her after her bath today and I'm going to see how that works for the time being. I can't order anything until after we move next week. She's been static-y recently. I might try this.


 
it really works well on Matilda's cotton coat, makes it so soft and more manageable


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't tried any of the Coat Handler shampoos or conditioners yet but have used their anti-static detangler spray which I really, really like!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, I'm so happy you found something that works for you. Im with you, very, very frustrated and disappointed in all the different brands I have tried. I could open up a store with all the different products I have here. Not one has worked like I had hoped for.
I will be curious to know if your still happy using it for a while, whether or not it's too heavy, drying or leaves a buildup.
Does it list the ingredients? Any sulfates or dyes in it?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like a touch of the conditioner diluted in water in a spray bottle for static. 
It is an okay product. The shampoo is a good one. I can use it if I rotate conditioners, but find my coats too dry if I use it every time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you found something that works on both of them. How often do you bathe them?


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I have three babies and they all have different coats. Sophie is a Malti-poo and is curly. Sammie is Maltese and is cotton. Sydnie is Maltese and she has the fly away as I call it. I use the Pure Paws purple bottle on the oldest kids or the oatmeal and I know it is unconventional but... I use WEN Fig or whatever Im using. ( the people conditioning cleanser) on Syndie. It works fantastic! Her hair stays soft. Does not mat and does not fly away. It is a little pricey, but no more than Pure Paws. I love it.

Good luck.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sophieanne said:


> I use the Pure Paws purple bottle on the oldest kids or the oatmeal and I know it is unconventional but... I use WEN Fig or whatever Im using. ( the people conditioning cleanser) on Syndie. It works fantastic! Her hair stays soft. Does not mat and does not fly away. It is a little pricey, but no more than Pure Paws. I love it.
> 
> Good luck.


Lorie...I would be very careful using the the Wen. I'm not sure if your aware of all the lawsuits there are regarding the Wen products, woman losing their hair and all kinds of scalp conditions. 
I know from experience with my own clients, many of them started to get all kinds of scalp conditions, the color stop taking or highlights stop lifting from such a buildup of product. The scalp needs to breathe and be clean to stay healthy. I would hate to see something happen to either you or one of your fluffs. Just saying...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph_L said:


> I'm looking into a better shampoo and conditioner for Daisy. I want to use up the bottle I have since it's not bad, but it doesn't seem to do anything for her cottony hair. I put very little coconut oil on her after her bath today and I'm going to see how that works for the time being. I can't order anything until after we move next week. She's been static-y recently. I might try this.


 I wish companies would give samples, I have noticed no static so far



Bailey&Me said:


> I haven't tried any of the Coat Handler shampoos or conditioners yet but have used their anti-static detangler spray which I really, really like!


 I think I'll try thru detangler, thanks for sharing


maddysmom said:


> Paula, I'm so happy you found something that works for you. Im with you, very, very frustrated and disappointed in all the different brands I have tried. I could open up a store with all the different products I have here. Not one has worked like I had hoped for.
> I will be curious to know if your still happy using it for a while, whether or not it's too heavy, drying or leaves a buildup.
> Does it list the ingredients? Any sulfates or dyes in it?


 No ingredients listed:blush: but does say no lanolins, silicone, or oil on the conditioner. It will be interesting to see in the weeks to come




jmm said:


> I like a touch of the conditioner diluted in water in a spray bottle for static.
> It is an okay product. The shampoo is a good one. I can use it if I rotate conditioners, but find my coats too dry if I use it every time.


 
it will be interesting to see if my girls coats dry out, I hope not:blush: so hard finding a good product



wkomorow said:


> Glad you found something that works on both of them. How often do you bathe them?


 I bathe them weekly, I sure hope this works. So hard to a good product 




Sophieanne said:


> I have three babies and they all have different coats. Sophie is a Malti-poo and is curly. Sammie is Maltese and is cotton. Sydnie is Maltese and she has the fly away as I call it. I use the Pure Paws purple bottle on the oldest kids or the oatmeal and I know it is unconventional but... I use WEN Fig or whatever Im using. ( the people conditioning cleanser) on Syndie. It works fantastic! Her hair stays soft. Does not mat and does not fly away. It is a little pricey, but no more than Pure Paws. I love it.
> 
> Good luck.


 If this doesn't work I'll try Pure Paws



maddysmom said:


> Lorie...I would be very careful using the the Wen. I'm not sure if your aware of all the lawsuits there are regarding the Wen products, woman losing their hair and all kinds of scalp conditions.
> I know from experience with my own clients, many of them started to get all kinds of scalp conditions, the color stop taking or highlights stop lifting from such a buildup of product. The scalp needs to breathe and be clean to stay healthy. I would hate to see something happen to either you or one of your fluffs. Just saying...


 good to know, I had thought of getting some Wen for myself


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I used Coat Handlers a couple of times on my Lhasas and was never happy with it. I think some of it depends on the climate you live in. I find that I get a very different response from products that I use in New Mexico (where it's dry) and than when I use them in Florida (where it's humid). So I find myself using different products in different climates.

Paula -- I'm happy that Coat Handlers is working well for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I used Coat Handlers a couple of times on my Lhasas and was never happy with it. I think some of it depends on the climate you live in. I find that I get a very different response from products that I use in New Mexico (where it's dry) and than when I use them in Florida (where it's humid). So I find myself using different products in different climates.
> 
> Paula -- I'm happy that Coat Handlers is working well for you.


 I'll let you know in the weeks to come


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Paula. I use coat handlers conditioner for maintaining coat between shows.. A different product for show days... Diluted allot & I like that it is labeled "leave in" so no issues if not rinsed well like there can be with other conditioners.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's good to know Jeanne. What shampoo do you use on your beautiful fluffs?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Paula. I buy so many products at TJMAXX or MARSHALLS. I also use Crowne Royale . Whatever I use I always dilute allot! I am using my phone to do this & for some reason it keeps posting this picture sideways!! :blink::blink:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeanne, are you holding your phone sideways with the "home" button on your right and the "volume" button on the bottom left?



Silkmalteselover said:


> Paula. I buy so many products at TJMAXX or MARSHALLS. I also use Crowne Royale . Whatever I use I always dilute allot! I am using my phone to do this & for some reason it keeps posting this picture sideways!! :blink::blink:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't tried coat handler's either, but LOTS of other brands...still playing! So far Spec 10 is still my favorite, but I'm now trying PP Silk line...super white and shiny, but we're only a few days in.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Using my ipad.. which receives any pictures I take with phone.. so same picture that my phone has in it's storage was upright but when I used phone to post on here was turned sideways.. so wierd:blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> I haven't tried coat handler's either, but LOTS of other brands...still playing! So far Spec 10 is still my favorite, but I'm now trying PP Silk line...super white and shiny, but we're only a few days in.


 I'm looking forward to National's I need to see vendors. I wish these companies would give samples 



Silkmalteselover said:


> Using my ipad.. which receives any pictures I take with phone.. so same picture that my phone has in it's storage was upright but when I used phone to post on here was turned sideways.. so wierd:blink:


 
Jeanne I have seen many shampoo's and conditioner's at Ross and TJMaxx, I'll have to try some, so far I really like Coat Handler, hoping it doesn't dry their coats. Are you going to National's


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Apple devices will orient pics & videos just fine across devices, but when you put them on a computer they can be sideways or upside down depending on how you hold the device when taking the picture. Ask me how many upside down videos I have, lol...live and learn!



Silkmalteselover said:


> Using my ipad.. which receives any pictures I take with phone.. so same picture that my phone has in it's storage was upright but when I used phone to post on here was turned sideways.. so wierd:blink:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All, I'm curious. All I ever used were the show premium products. Edward's coat was so beautiful with them and I was growing it out from his awful grooming moment. I washed him once a week and used the sprays daily. I'm a bit anal and OCD. I know you should feel a bit sorry for Edward about now!


----------

